# esnifar



## Polizón

Vaya, ¡que precisión! a lo que hemos llegado: esnifar.
*esnifar**.*
(Del ingl. _sniff_, aspirar por la nariz).

*1. *tr. Aspirar por la nariz cocaína u otra droga en polvo.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

¿Que acaso "aspirar cocaína" podría dar la interpretación de hacerlo con una aspiradora (electrodoméstico)?

Lo vi en un diario peruano y me llamó la atención (primera vez que lo veo escrito, de hecho no lo he oído nunca en español). Si la noticia hubiera dicho que "XXX estaba aspirando cocaína" hubiera entendido que lo hacía por la nariz.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Se puede aspirar por la boca, creo.


----------



## Anemoah

No hacedme mucho caso, pero si es por la boca sería fumada, ¿no?


----------



## Bark

Fumar implica que aspiras el humo que produce al quemarse. Aspirarla por la boca (muy raro, por cierto) sería simplemente absorber una bocanada de aire y llevarte el polvo contigo.

Por aquí no se escucha aspirar aplicado a la cocaína u otras sustancias psicotrópicas, se utiliza esnifar, incluso en la presna. Así mientras escribía me ha surgido la idea (e igual me equivoco) que aspirar por la nariz no se aplica a prácticamente nada que no esté en estado gaseoso, es decir, aspiras un gas venenoso (o respiras) pero esnifas tiza, por ejemplo.

Un saludo,

Bark


----------



## ErOtto

Polizón said:


> ¿Que acaso "aspirar cocaína" podría dar la interpretación de hacerlo con una aspiradora (electrodoméstico)?


 
Dependiendo de _la plata _que tenga uno... ¿por qué no? 

Pienso que la _sutil diferencia_ está en que aspirar es un hecho (in)voluntario ligado a la inspiración, 
mientras que esnifar es un acto plenamente voluntario y _consciente_ . 
Bueno, es sólo una idea. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Por simple curiosidad, fui al CORDE a ver qué verbos usaban los escritores (también la gente, imagino yo) para el consumo de rapé, porque esnifar es claro que es un recién llegado al diccionario -20 años-: sorber y tomar. El primero es el que tiene acepciones más claras en ese sentido. Ya sé, ya sé que nadie lo utilizaría hoy en día y que quedaría ridículo, simple curiosidad, como dije al principio.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bark said:


> Fumar implica que aspiras el humo que produce al quemarse. Aspirarla por la boca (muy raro, por cierto) sería simplemente absorber una bocanada de aire y llevarte el polvo contigo.
> 
> Por aquí no se escucha aspirar aplicado a la cocaína u otras sustancias psicotrópicas, se utiliza esnifar, incluso en la presna. Así mientras escribía me ha surgido la idea (e igual me equivoco) que aspirar por la nariz no se aplica a prácticamente nada que no esté en estado gaseoso, es decir, aspiras un gas venenoso (o respiras) pero esnifas tiza, por ejemplo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Bark



Pero no aspiras pegamento, sino que lo esnifas (o los gases que de él emanan). De modo que la idea de la voluntariedad de la acción, que propone ErOtto, tiene sentido.


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá _esnifar_ lo he visto, y quizá hasta escuchado (somos tan buenos para adoptar modas...), pero creo que todavía se usa más "jalar".
_


----------



## Bark

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pero no aspiras pegamento, sino que lo esnifas (o los gases que de él emanan). De modo que la idea de la voluntariedad de la acción, que propone ErOtto, tiene sentido.


 
Pues tienes razón. Es lo que tiene inventarse teorías sobre la marcha, hay una alta probabilidad de que no sean ciertas .


----------



## ErOtto

Bark said:


> Pues tienes razón. Es lo que tiene inventarse teorías sobre la marcha, hay una alta probabilidad de que no sean ciertas .


 
No creas que lo mío ha sido distinto... solo que esta vez, al parecer, me ha salido bien la jugada. 

Saludos
Er 'inspirao'


----------



## Polizón

Vampiro said:


> Por acá _esnifar_ lo he visto, y quizá hasta escuchado (somos tan buenos para adoptar modas...), pero creo que todavía se usa más "jalar".
> _


 
Jalar, como dice Vampiro, se usa por acá. Y aparece en el DRAE, por ende será académicamente correcto, pero no es propio del habla formal. En una conferencia sobre drogas se dirá aspirar o consumir cocaína. Pero esnifar, nunca lo había oído. Creo que no es de uso frecuente por Latinoamérica.
*jalar**.*
(De _halar_).

*4. *tr. coloq._ Cuba_ y_ Hond._ Aspirar con fuerza el humo del cigarro.
*6. *tr._ Perú._ *esnifar.*


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá se usa consumir cocaína y creo que casi todo el mundo entiende cual es la manera en que se consume.

Habia visto escrito esnifar y pensé que era un calco del inglés pero si la RAE ya lo hizo oficial pues... a aguntarme, a mi la palabreja me sigue cayendo en los purititos callos.


----------



## Anemoah

En España es muy común. Otra cosa es que el _santísimo_ DRAE lo acogiera, pero llevo escuchándolo en la calle y los medios desde que tengo uso de razon.
Por supuesto, como bien dice Janis, si se usa "consumir coca" casi todo el mundo se puede hacer una idea de cómo se hace...


----------



## Vampiro

Anemoah said:


> Por supuesto, como bien dice Janis, si se usa "consumir coca" casi todo el mundo se puede hacer una idea de cómo se hace...


La mía en un vaso.
Sin hielo, por favor.
_


----------



## oa2169

Alguna vez le escuché esa palabra a un vicepresidente de por acá. "Esnifar". Veo que aparece en el DRAE.

Por acá en el ambiente de los adictos a cocaína se dice "soplar perico/a" o "pegarle al/a la perico/a"y los más elegantes dicen "consumir cocaina".

Me llama la atención el hecho de que el el idioma inglés es una especie de onomatopeya para un lloriqueo: "snif"


----------



## Polizón

Es curioso que la RAE acoja este anglicismo y más curioso que su uso sea más común en España que en Latinoamérica. De este lado del charco somos muy dados a usar anglicismos (sobre todo los amigos mexicanos por su cercanía a los Estados Unidos de América).

Como he dicho, primera vez que veo la palabra. Y no me veo usando la palabra; me suena tan rara.

Vampi, ¿estás achicharrándote bajo el sol y quieres consumir coca (cola) sin hielo?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Anemoah said:


> En España es muy común. Otra cosa es que el _santísimo_ DRAE lo acogiera, pero llevo escuchándolo en la calle y los medios desde que tengo uso de razon.
> Por supuesto, como bien dice Janis, si se usa "consumir coca" casi todo el mundo se puede hacer una idea de cómo se hace...



¿En España es muy común la palabra, la acción o ambas cosas?


----------



## Anemoah

Espero por el bien de la salud pública que sólo sea la palabra lo que se usa mucho jajaja


----------



## jorgema

Polizón said:


> Es curioso que la RAE acoja este anglicismo y más curioso que su uso sea más común en España que en Latinoamérica. De este lado del charco somos muy dados a usar anglicismos (sobre todo los amigos mexicanos por su cercanía a los Estados Unidos de América).
> 
> Como he dicho, primera vez que veo la palabra. Y no me veo usando la palabra; me suena tan rara.
> 
> Vampi, ¿estás achicharrándote bajo el sol y quieres consumir coca (cola) sin hielo?



Es que la palabra parece que fue adoptada primero en España (siempre la he escuchado en películas españolas, o leído en traducciones españolas de libros), y como tal la Academia se apresuró en aceptarla. Si se hubiera creado en América, seguramente que todavía estaría haciendo cola por entrar al diccionario.
Concuerdo con Vampiro y Polizón, por acá (digo, en el Perú) lo usual es *jalar*.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jorgema said:


> Es que la palabra parece que fue adoptada primero en España (siempre la he escuchado en películas españolas, o leído en traducciones españolas de libros), y como tal la Academia se apresuró en aceptarla. Si se hubiera creado en América, seguramente que todavía estaría haciendo cola por entrar al diccionario.
> Concuerdo con Vampiro y Polizón, por acá (digo, en el Perú) lo usual es *jalar*.



Pobre RAE . La palabra 'jalar' aparece con 13 acepciones diferentes en el DRAE, de ellas 3 sin mencionar de donde son propias, y el resto como de uso en Cuba, Honduras, Perú, Colombia, México, América Central y América hispana en general. Así que no parece que la Academia esté tan de espaldas a las acepciones del español hablado en América. 
Precisamente aparece 'jalar' con las acepciones de 'esnifar' y de 'suspender' en un examen como propias de Peru. 
 No sé cuando se admitió en el DRAE 'esnifar', palabra y acción por las que no siento la menor simpatía. Pero no se hizo con premura; hace más de un cuarto de siglo que visité el Museo del Palacio Nacional de Taipei, donde se expone un gran número de frasquitos de porcelana para perfume o tabaco en polvo catalogados en español como 'frasco para esnifar'. O sea, que la cosa viene de lejos.


----------



## Vampiro

Si hasta en las películas de Chaplin se pegaban sus jaladas de vez en cuando, no me extraña que la palabra haya entrado como una tromba en España.  No tienen a Inglaterra tan lejos, después de todo; no entiendo esa manía de algunas personas de creer que los anglicismos son creados en México por la cercanía con Estados Unidos.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> ...no entiendo esa manía de algunas personas de creer que los anglicismos son creados en México por la cercanía con Estados Unidos.


 
¿Porque se necesita pensar menos? 

Por cierto, si los _anglicismos_ vinieran de EE.UU, ¿no deberían ser _norteamericanismos_ o _EEUUismos_ o _estadounidismos_?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ErOtto said:


> ¿Porque se necesita pensar menos?
> 
> Por cierto, si los _anglicismos_ vinieran de EE.UU, ¿no deberían ser _norteamericanismos_ o _EEUUismos_ o _estadounidismos_?



Eso sería si en los EE.UU. se hablase _estadosunidés _o algo por el estilo.

El idioma inglés entra en todas partes, no solo en los países de habla española. La proximidad geográfica no es la única razón. 
Futbol es universal (y nos viene de Inglaterra), y no conozco alternativa para golf, tenis, boxeo o beisbol. Ninguna de esas palabras ha llegado al español a través de México, las tres primeras directamente de Inglaterra.

No sé si esnifar procede de Inglaterra o de los EE.UU. No creo que la coca o el tabaco en polvo nos llegue por mediación de uno de esos países. 

By the way ¿como se llama por esos mundos hispanos a jalar rapé o tabaco en polvo? Nunca he oído lo de esnifar rapé, quizá por ser costumbre obsoleta; cuando se consumía rapé, se decía 'sorber'.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Se oye tanto lo de "esnifar" en España que ni me paré a pensar que podría ser un anglicismo.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Siento llegar tarde.
Estuve hace un año y pico en Tetuán (Marruecos) y en su medina tuve tratos (comerciales) con el único hombre que he conocido consumidor de rapé. Era un  setentón musulmán nostálgico de la época colonial que aceptó con naturalidad que él "esnifaba" rapé, tras echarse una raya y ofrecerme (lo probé; más que nada, picante y molesto en la nariz). Usábamos el verbo esnifar y él no se extrañó en absoluto, de lo que induje que hasta allí había llegado el influjo de la cocaína, y ello pese a que el hijo de aquel hombre me juró por sus muertos que allí hachish había el que hiciera falta pero que, de cocaína, nada de nada.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ibermanolo said:


> Se oye tanto lo de "esnifar" en España que ni me paré a pensar que podría ser un anglicismo.




¡Que si se oye! A veces hay tantos esnifando a un tiempo, que parece que nos atraviese un tornado.

"España es un año más el país europeo donde más cocaína se consume por  habitante, por delante del Reino Unido e Italia, según informó hoy en  Viena la Junta Internacional de Fiscalización de Estupefacientes (JIFE).  En su informe anual de 2010, la JIFE afirma, utilizando datos del  Observatorio Europeo de las Drogas, que la prevalencia anual del consumo  de cocaína en España es del 3,1 % entre la población de 15 a 64 año". 
ABC, 2 de marzo de 2011

Y eso que: 
"España continúa siendo el principal puerto de entrada de cocaína y uno  de los mayores consumidores europeos de esa droga, aunque su uso ha  disminuido por* los programas gubernamentales* y la* "débil economía" del país*, según el informe anual del Departamento de Estado divulgado hoy."
Público, 9 de marzo de 2011


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

oa2169 said:


> Me llama la atención el hecho de que el el idioma inglés es una especie de onomatopeya para un lloriqueo: "snif"


Estás en lo cierto, es claramente un verbo imitativo de un sonido, una onomatopeya. Así lo describe un diccionario etimológico de inglés que está disponible en la Red. Dice, además, que relacionado con el consumo de cocaína, el caso más antiguo es de 1925 (con otros significados es antiquísimo: siglo XIV). En un Corpus de inglés americano hay casos relacionados con la cocaína un poco anteriores que lo que dice ese diccionario: 1901 (uno) y 1922 (dos). El DRAE lo ingresa en 1984. En inglés, el rapé es otra onomatopeya, igual que el verbo que tratamos, pero con un cambio en la vocal: una -u en lugar de -i.


----------



## clares3

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En inglés, el rapé es otra onomatopeya, igual que el verbo que tratamos, pero con un cambio en la vocal: una -u en lugar de -i.


¿Podrías aclararnos esta afirmación, querido Adolfo? No entiendo cómo "rapé" puede ser una onomatopeya (¿De qué?) ni el cambio de la u por la i en esnifar.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> "España continúa siendo el principal puerto de entrada de cocaína y uno de los mayores consumidores europeos de esa droga, aunque su uso ha disminuido por* los programas gubernamentales* y la* "débil economía" del país*, según el informe anual del Departamento de Estado divulgado hoy."


¿O sea que la actual crisis por la atraviesa España es parte de un acabado plan del gobierno para combatir el consumo de cocaína?
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

clares3 said:


> ¿Podrías aclararnos esta afirmación, querido Adolfo? No entiendo cómo "rapé" puede ser una onomatopeya (¿De qué?) ni el cambio de la u por la i en esnifar.
> Muchas gracias.


Disculpas, estimado, por la confusión. Es que no se puede poner nada en inglés en este foro, y por evitarlo, mi comentario quedó más oscuro que "boca 'e lobo" : en inglés, el término para designar el rapé se escribe _snuff_. Eso es otra onomatopeya, según creo entender. 
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Disculpas, estimado, por la confusión. Es que no se puede poner nada en inglés en este foro,


Sorry, quiero decir, ¡cuánto siento eso de inducir a un buen colega a quebrantar las reglas del decoro forero! 
Creo, ello no obstante, que he captado el mensaje del snuff y el esnifar


----------



## Bloodsun

Primera vez en mi vida que escucho el verbo *esnifar*, y me llama mucho la atención el significado que se le da. La verdad, abrí el hilo pensando que se trataba de un raro invento para describir la acción de alguien que llora o se lamenta (snif, snif ).

Por acá: *aspirar cocaína*. Ni jalar ni esnifar. En términos coloquiales, también puede decirse "*darse* con cocaína".

En cuanto al pegamento que mencionaron, se dice *inhalar poxiran*.


Saludos.


----------



## Polizón

Sorber existe, casi seguro, desde antes de esnifar y con sentido similar. Bien pudo emplearse "sorber" cocaína tal como decimos sorber los mocos.


----------



## Vampiro

Polizón said:


> Sorber existe, casi seguro, desde antes de esnifar y con sentido similar. Bien pudo emplearse "sorber" cocaína tal como decimos sorber los mocos.


No, porque se sorbe un líquido, y los mocos son líquidos tirando a pastosos.
Pero mocos en polvo todavía no he visto.
_


----------



## Polizón

Vampiro said:


> No, porque se sorbe un líquido, y los mocos son líquidos tirando a pastosos.
> Pero mocos en polvo todavía no he visto.
> _


 
*sorber**.*
(Del lat. _sorbēre_).

*1. *tr. Beber aspirando.
*2. *tr. Atraer hacia dentro la mucosidad nasal.
*3. *tr. Atraer hacia dentro de sí algunas cosas aunque no sean líquidas.

Considerando la tercera acepción señalada arriba ¿no se puede sorber cocaína, en lugar de esnifarla?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ...
> 
> No sé cuando se admitió en el DRAE 'esnifar', palabra y acción por las que no siento la menor simpatía. Pero no se hizo con premura; hace más de un cuarto de siglo que visité el Museo del Palacio Nacional de Taipei, donde se expone un gran número de frasquitos de porcelana para perfume o tabaco en polvo catalogados en español como 'frasco para esnifar'. O sea, que la cosa viene de lejos.



He de rectificar. Lo que vi en Taipei fueron 'snuff bottles', lo que me hace pensar que los frasquitos en cuestión no eran (o no siempre eran) para perfume.Y estamos hablando de 'esnifar', no de 'esnufar' .


----------



## cacarulo

Bloodsun said:


> Primera vez en mi vida que escucho el verbo *esnifar*, y me llama mucho la atención el significado que se le da. La verdad, abrí el hilo pensando que se trataba de un raro invento para describir la acción de alguien que llora o se lamenta (snif, snif ).
> 
> Por acá: *aspirar cocaína*. Ni jalar ni esnifar. En términos coloquiales, también puede decirse "*darse* con cocaína".
> 
> En cuanto al pegamento que mencionaron, se dice *inhalar poxiran*.
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 

Acá sí se jala cocaína. 


> ... una que se usa en Buenos Aires; que, pese al relativamente poco tiempo de uso, podría considerarse lunfardismo; que está recogida en los diccionarios lunfardos y que el diccionario académico da con marca de peruanismo, sin decir nada de su uso en nuestro país: me refiero a la palabra _jalar_, en el sentido de 'esnifar, inhalar cocaína'.


*Fuente*.

Y también se usa jalar para el pegamento: puede buscarse en Google "jalar poxi".

Sobre esnifar, el único uso que le conozco en mi país es una vieja letra (más de veinte años, amigos) de los Redonditos de Ricota, que dice "este mundo de hoy, que te esnifa la cabeza una y otra vez.


----------

